# Car Photography...



## The Don (May 21, 2008)

Went to Eibach this past sunday and wanted to share some photo's with you guys... Im still a beginner photographer so bare with me. I still have alot to learn so give me some feedback at what im good at and what i need to be better at. Right now im Using a Nikon D40 with the Stock Lenses 18 to 55mm i believe. and yea im a highschool student taking photography so i need your honest opinions so i can learn... and idk maybe some of you probably seen my pictures before on car forums such as Honda-tech, Socalprelude, and SDrev. So yea im The Official D3E Photography dood lol. okay enuff of me. Enjoy guys got alot of pics... also yea im looking foward in getting lenses soon. im thinking bout getting the Nikon 18 to 200 lenses or if you guys have any other suggestions on what i should get be sure to let me know


----------



## pm63 (May 21, 2008)

The moving ones came out very nice, especially the B&W effect on the road.


----------



## Ch3t (May 21, 2008)

I agree on the rolling shots. By the way saw your pictures on some other car site pretty good. Wish I could make it to those meets.


----------



## M1M (May 21, 2008)

I think all the pic's look great!


----------



## The Don (May 21, 2008)

Ch3t said:


> I agree on the rolling shots. By the way saw your pictures on some other car site pretty good. Wish I could make it to those meets.



haha yea... i take alot of pics. i forgot i also had some of my pics on clublexus.com for VIP cars. But Thanks for the Feedback guys I really appreciate it... im gonna start doing scenery/landscape/cityscape pretty soon too once i get my lenses and Tripod :]


----------



## HoboSyke (May 21, 2008)

Good coverage on a whole.. That white mugen RSX and yellow EP3 are hot!!!   I drive a DC2R myself... =)


----------



## HailttRedskins (May 22, 2008)

I love them all man.

Honda <3


----------



## Ch3t (May 22, 2008)

The Don said:


> haha yea... i take alot of pics. i forgot i also had some of my pics on clublexus.com for VIP cars. But Thanks for the Feedback guys I really appreciate it... im gonna start doing scenery/landscape/cityscape pretty soon too once i get my lenses and Tripod :]




The funny thing is that I bought my camera to take pictures of all the shows/events and meets I go to but nowadays, I dont even bother hehe. I like taking pictures of landscapes now and sceneries.


----------



## Battou (May 22, 2008)

The Don said:


>



Nintenpwnd....I love that,This one just tops the cake, I can't take my eyes off from it long enough to look at the rest. Well spotted :lmao:


----------



## The Don (May 22, 2008)

Battou said:


> Nintenpwnd....I love that,This one just tops the cake, I can't take my eyes off from it long enough to look at the rest. Well spotted :lmao:



Thanks man... yea i agree i had to take a photo of this one because it just standed out from the rest of the other cars. all the other honda's have the red valve cover/blue valve cover etc but this one was just simply original imo... But yea Thanks again for the replys guys... you guys imspire me to work more ima keep doing what i do, i just wanted to see what other people think about my work but  yea im gonna start doing landscape, Portraits, and timelaps once i get the proper equipment and a tripod :]


----------



## emo (May 22, 2008)

JDM Yo! nice series.. drooling on that white dc5


----------



## Heck (May 22, 2008)

The rolling shots are really good. The select color has a place in photos like this imo. Only thing I see I would try is not to put the car dead center and crop a little tighter on the rolling shots. If your looking for a 55-200 vr lens I have one for sale.


----------



## Brad06ag (May 22, 2008)

I really like the selective coloring with the red one, but for some reason the blue one doesn't really click with me.  I like the colored version of the blue one a lot though



Hey Heck, off topic but apparently my PM's aren't working since the spam deal a while back (maybe I lurk too much instead of posting).  But how much are you asking for the lens?  If you don't want to post it here email me, my TPF screenname @gmail.com


Heck said:


> If your looking for a 55-200 vr lens I have one for sale.


----------



## The Don (May 22, 2008)

Brad06ag said:


> I really like the selective coloring with the red one, but for some reason the blue one doesn't really click with me.  I like the colored version of the blue one a lot though
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Heck, off topic but apparently my PM's aren't working since the spam deal a while back (maybe I lurk too much instead of posting).  But how much are you asking for the lens?  If you don't want to post it here email me, my TPF screenname @gmail.com



Thanks for the help guys... as for lenses tho i want a type of lenses that i can use for a variety of photo's like i want a lens that would be good for scenery shots, night shots, landscape, people portraits, etc and not just a specific topic ya know what i mean? what would you guys recommend?

and when you mentioned blue did you mean the Blue Car that I took with the white car?


----------



## Brad06ag (May 22, 2008)

Sorry, I was typing a quick response and didn't say what I actually meant. I was refering to the silver car. The way the blue reflections come out even more when it is selectivley colored didn't appeal to me for some reason. I like the original a lot, but not the selective (and I like selective coloring quite a bit)


----------



## Kegger (May 22, 2008)

Is that a CTR? I am infinately jealous now...

Definately a big fan of the K swapped EJ6 running ITB's.

Great pics all around.


----------



## Mesoam (May 22, 2008)

nice shots, way too much honda for me in one sitting though, definitely nice to see some well done ones


----------



## forgottengrower (May 22, 2008)

My Toyota Supra...
3.0l Twin Turbo as soon as possible new pics available! 
Here in Italy there are only 26...


----------



## delizo23 (May 22, 2008)

NICE! was this a honda-tech meet in cali?

i own a 92 hatch myself.

a contribution to this thread. 
my pic isnt as good tho...





sorry i dont mean to take take ur thread over. just showin some honda love.


----------



## The Don (May 23, 2008)

delizo23 said:


> NICE! was this a honda-tech meet in cali?
> 
> i own a 92 hatch myself.
> 
> ...




Yea this was the Big Eibach meet... the Official Honda-tech one that happend this past sunday. but yea its cool bro honda love fasho aha... btw i like that shot that you have above what camera are you using?


----------



## Wozza (May 23, 2008)

Nice, and great choice of cars, I have an '85 Ballade (CRX) Gen 1 and a '97 EK (we get the jap models) 

Fantastic shots - of some hell clean cars. And NSX? DAMN

Your exposure is spot on!


----------



## tekzero (May 23, 2008)

car show pix are so boring and usually have horrible backgrounds. race tracks and panning shots and rolling shots which u have some of are where its at. or if the car is parked, at least with a decent background and not car show background


----------



## totalmajor (May 24, 2008)

yeah the photos turned out great! especially with the camera you have... rolling shots turned out even better..

but tekzero is right, the only way cars will look great seperately is if they're alone or with some cooler background...


----------



## HoboSyke (May 24, 2008)

tekzero said:


> car show pix are so boring and usually have horrible backgrounds. race tracks and panning shots and rolling shots which u have some of are where its at. or if the car is parked, at least with a decent background and not car show background


 
 These aren't supposed to arty farty shots, he is covering an event and he has done a great job at doing so. I love my hondas and I find it very interesting to see how people do up their cars on the other side of the world.. :thumbup:


----------



## grant_22 (May 24, 2008)

wow itb everywhere eh? another honda fan - congrats alot turned out great - my fave is gotta be the white eg (yea chasis codes) or the NSX - keep it up


----------



## tron (May 25, 2008)

ewww a dsm 

haha jk.  just stopped by to give a honda guy some love.  i just got my k20 swap sorted out with some kpro naughtyness.

awesome pics


----------



## HailttRedskins (May 25, 2008)

Would you mind if I shared these over on a local car forum?


----------



## The Don (May 27, 2008)

yea... Well thanks alot Guys for the good replys and i agree with one of you someone up above said car pics were boring at car shows but i mean how else can i take the pic i just wanted to share pics for you guys and especially the honda guys out there AHA. but yea its not like its a photo shoot or anything it was a car event and i was asking how you guys think the pictures turned out. but yea Thanks for your opinion. but yea i'll be posting up some other pics again once i get the chance and hopefully it wont be all cars LOL


----------



## The Don (May 27, 2008)

HailttRedskins said:


> Would you mind if I shared these over on a local car forum?



yea go ahead bro spread the word... my pictures are already on alot of car forums so go ahead i dont mind at all :]


----------



## A4RingedONE8T (May 28, 2008)

Very nice!  Few sick cars there!


----------



## DSLR noob (May 28, 2008)

Good job, you almost make it look easy with how many "keepers" you posted. My ratio is no where near as good (unless you threw away hundreds) I'd probably take better photos if I was taking photos the whole time, but at events like those, I get too excited and take pics for maybe 20-30 mins then go put the camera up to just enjoy the show for the cars themselves without a heavy chunk of metal around my neck, you sir, are devoted. (I hope I can do that someday at a show/meet)


----------



## The Don (May 29, 2008)

DSLR noob said:


> Good job, you almost make it look easy with how many "keepers" you posted. My ratio is no where near as good (unless you threw away hundreds) I'd probably take better photos if I was taking photos the whole time, but at events like those, I get too excited and take pics for maybe 20-30 mins then go put the camera up to just enjoy the show for the cars themselves without a heavy chunk of metal around my neck, you sir, are devoted. (I hope I can do that someday at a show/meet)




haha yea i know what you mean man... i do that too sometimes. sometimes i get too exited to take pics and i just hang my camera around my neck haha thanks for the reply :]


----------

